# كتب هندسة مدنية ومعمارية مجانا باللغة العربية



## بيتشوب (23 ديسمبر 2007)

هذه المواقع تقدم اكثر من اربعين كتابا باللغة العربية للهندسة المدنية والمعمارية:

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/civ.htm
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/arc.htm

اتمنى الفائدة للجميع
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (23 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم اخي الكبير على الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الروابط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة سين (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم الله يبارك فيك


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك 
والى الامام دائما


----------



## بيتشوب (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور على المشاركه الرائعه يا شباب


----------



## سمية شعبان العاني (25 ديسمبر 2007)

وين ماكو شي...؟؟


----------



## م محمد كرم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## أروى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

ياريت تعدل الروابط
عشان كلنا نستفيد
شكرا ليك


----------



## النافذة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## بيتشوب (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على التنبيه يا شباب بأذن الله قريبا سأتى بالروابط الصحيحه لكى نستفيد ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدالثانى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الله اعلم ياباش مهندس


----------



## محمدالثانى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

احلى عرض والله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## sayad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## بيتشوب (16 يناير 2008)

ان شاء الله اعدل الروابط 
بس اعذورونى عشان اليومين دول مشغول شويه عشان عندى امتحانات


----------



## محمد البصري (18 يناير 2008)

*جزاك الله أخي كل خير *


----------



## م السعودى (18 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## تاج السر عمر (19 يناير 2008)

تشكر يا اخونا العزيز


----------



## crushing_eagle (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم الله يبارك فيك


----------



## blue sky (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudh5 (22 يناير 2008)

نشكرك على هدا الموقع


----------



## mahmoudh5 (22 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر الروضان (22 يناير 2008)

الروابط تعمل وبشكل ممتاز .. تسلم الايادي يااخ بيتشوب 
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويوفقك للنجاح 
تحياتي


----------



## ابو يوسف العراقي (23 يناير 2008)

*طلب محاضرات منهجية تخص تصاميم الانشائية للخرسانة المسلحة*

ارجو التفضل بارسال محاضرات منهجية تخص التصاميم الانشائية للخرسانة المسلحة


----------



## م.جمال العبري (23 يناير 2008)

للأسف الروابط ما تعمل معي!!!


----------



## emmmmail (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## kawahalabja (23 يناير 2008)

مشكوور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الخير احمد (23 يناير 2008)

لماذا الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Alinajeeb (24 يناير 2008)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششكراِ


----------



## أمجد رضوان (24 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي أعمالك


----------



## ahmmed (24 يناير 2008)

الله ايبارك فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير الروابط شغاله


----------



## اسمس (25 يناير 2008)

اود ان اشكر ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب واسال الله ان يعينهم على مافيه الخير للامة وجذاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ظافرالحافظ (25 يناير 2008)

شكزا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.جمال العبري (26 يناير 2008)

كتاب رائع جدا.. بالفعل كنت أبحث عن كتاب باللغة العربية في هذا المجال. جزاك الله خيرا المهندس اتش سي ال.


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

شكزا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااا


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررززززززززززززز


----------



## محمودباشا (30 يناير 2008)

أروى قال:


> ياريت تعدل الروابط
> عشان كلنا نستفيد
> شكرا ليك


وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymen1100 (30 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم كل موضوع افتحة يكون بلوك فما هو السبب


----------



## كريم العاني (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قطرة الندى (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## master4san (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## master4san (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## م ابو اياد (3 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي بيتشوب فعلاً موقع ممتاز


----------



## أمجد رضوان (14 فبراير 2008)

الروابط من فضلك في أقرب وقت و شكرا


----------



## رفيفو (14 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

أريدأن أشكركم على مساعدتي في كتب الهندسة المدنية وخاصة المساحية و أرجو تزويدي بالجديد لأنني متخرجة جديد و ضايعة بالبحث عن عمل


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (15 فبراير 2008)

تسلم اخي الكبير على الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ضرغام الدوري (15 فبراير 2008)

سعيك مشكور يا حلو


----------



## اياد مجيد (15 فبراير 2008)

ارجو ان تزودني بكتاب او اي شيء على ادخال الحمولات على اي برنامج هندسي لاني قد نسيتها وكيفية اختيار الاحمال وادخالها


----------



## فؤاد جندي (9 مارس 2008)

مشكور.....................


----------



## خوفو (10 مارس 2008)

الموقع رهيييييييييييييب جدا
ألف شكر لك على الموقع و الجهود
يا عمي موقعكم بس و الباقي خسسسسسسسسسسسس

ألف شكر لكم

المهندس خوفو


----------



## عكاشة حباتر (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## سكــر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## مكتب السدف (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير

*سعيك مشكور يا حلو*​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.............؟


----------



## dralhaifi (29 ديسمبر 2008)

لكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ايشان عمر (16 يناير 2011)

ارجوكم ان تساعدوني في ايجاد كتب عن الهندسة المدنية


----------



## الميدان (4 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## hamad 2010 (4 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية على الاضافة


----------

